# Miki's for future AKC consideration?



## Canada

I was just curious about everyone's opinions on *Mikis*. ( A mix of Maltese, Papillon, and Japanese Chin)
I have no personal knowledge of Mikis. I have seen pictures and meet one once.
The following link has more info on the Mikis quest to be AKC listed.
Miki for future AKC consideration?

So I am curious, in your opinion: Is the Miki another "designer" dog?
OR a "breed" that could possibly get future AKC recognition???

What is everyones opinion on this?

(They are pretty cute...) But of course, I am biased, as I see the Maltese resemblance in some of their features!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I hope not. I think their look is VERY inconsistent. Purebreds are "purebreds" b/c they all look the same. But with MiKis, some have ears up, some have ears down. Some have a short muzzle, some have longer muzzles. Some have short coats, some have long coats. But don't get me wrong, they are *adorable*!

But they do just look like any designer dog to me. Don't understand the high prices either.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

All dogs are adorable. However, this is just the latest "Fad" dog to come around. Breeding should be done by people who know what they are doing. If they really want to develop this as a breed it would probably take a very long time, and by that time, there would be a new designer dog that everyone just had to have. 

I know someone who paid $5000.00 for a "Miki." I guess that 5 grand is cool for some people if they are buying a purebred potential show dog, or a show dog's puppy, I don't really know. But buy a mixed breed for $5000? Sorry to be so blunt, but IMO, that is thoughtless and superficial, when there are so many mixed breeds on Petfinder that need a home.


----------



## jmm

You can look at the requirements for a breed to be accepted on akc.org ...No the Miki won`t be eligible because they don`t meet a written standard nor do they have the pedigree requirements.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I have a really good customer who breeds Miki's. And I'll say this for her. She really does all the same things reputible Maltese breeders do. And the Miki Club is having dog shows that they are constantly going to that works (from my understanding) similar to the AKC dog shows so she's trying to finish her dogs. But I'll be honest, I don't think they are really very cute. The hair is stringy and they have a very unusual gait. And then there is the 'breed cut' that makes them even less cute. Don't get that at all. What I find interesting is that she is very specific when asked if Miki's are a designer dog. She says that they are not a hybred, but a rare breed. Hmmmm....don't know what qualifies as a rare breed.


----------



## coconuts

I don't understand why people pay this much for a mix breed dog. You can go to shelters and find them and they really need homes. I had a lady call me looking for a poodle puppy and I told her I didn't know of anyone. She first says she wanted one for her daughter then tells me her's had died and she had used it to breed to her cocker. So I said if you want a dog for your daughter why don't you go to the shelter and get one that really needs a home. Then she says you have to spay them and I want to use it for breeding. So I told her that people like her is why there is so many dogs in shelters. Well then she got mad at me and hung up on me. I'm not the type of person that normally says this I normally just mind my own buisness but this made me really mad!!


----------



## mi_ku_5

I have mixed feeling about them. Yes, they show them and have a breed club, but their standard is very broad and the prices they charge are ridiculous. I've always thought that if someone really wanted to develop a new breed they would keep the dogs that were in line w/ what they wanted and place the others in pet home for a very small price or even free. Instead they are charging more for a mix than what a purebred would cost. I also wonder what sort of stock they used for creating Mi-Kis. I find it hard to believe they found reputable breeders of Papillons, Chins and Maltese, who were onboard w/ creating a new breed. The creators more than likeley used poorly bred dogs or violated the contract they had w/ the breeder. This is just one more reason why I have a problem with their price. Reputable breeders invest a lot in their breeding dogs; someone buying cheap BYB and mill dogs, shouldn't charge as much.


----------



## Starsmom

If this one showed up in a rescue/shelter the description would read something like this - "Maltese/Terrier mix..." and that's exactly what it is - a mix! Rare breed my patootie, just another designer I wannabe something I'm not mutt. :huh: 

<div align=\'center\'>








<div align=\'left\'>


----------



## roxybaby22

What perplexes me is why they are so pricey. Wouldn't a "new breed in the making" start out low in price until they are well established? 

It just seems greedy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Sep 27 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834319


> What perplexes me is why they are so pricey. Wouldn't a "new breed in the making" start out low in price until they are well established?
> 
> It just seems greedy. [/B]


I suppose that some people are willing to pay big $$ to be the first ones on their block to have the newest designer accessory, and the greeders oblige.


----------



## Cosy

To me the major problem is this. No reputable breeder is going to allow their breed to be used to
mix into another breed (or two). This means the dogs being used to create this are probably from
backyard breeders and/or puppymills. Mixing all those problems together to make one hot mess
doesn't sound like a smart idea to me. I see no consistency to them at all.


----------



## jmm

This is the legit rare breed association in the U.S. Most breeds are FCI recognized. 
http://www.arba.org/


----------



## roxybaby22

QUOTE (Cosy @ Sep 27 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834362


> To me the major problem is this. No reputable breeder is going to allow their breed to be used to
> mix into another breed (or two). This means the dogs being used to create this are probably from
> backyard breeders and/or puppymills. Mixing all those problems together to make one hot mess
> doesn't sound like a smart idea to me. I see no consistency to them at all.[/B]


:goodpost:


----------



## Poppy's mommy

I read up on the breed and while their temperment seem like they are so lovable,I really think there is no consistency with this breed making it another designer dog. I see so many different ones that suppose to be MiKis and it is really confusing. I once contacted a breeder and she told me it would be 2,500 I was like wow. I agree with the poster it would be listed in a shelter as maltese/terrier mix etc.


----------



## iheartbisou

To me, their look is not consistent at all. If I saw a Miki on the street, I'd say it was a mutt...and if someone told me what it was mixed with, I'd still say it was a mutt. Mutts are mixed breed dogs, right? (nothing bad at all meant towards mutts). 

Also, just personally speaking I'm not so attracted to their looks, at all. And the prices-- my goodness- are they having a laugh? For a mixed breed and calling it a rare breed instead? That's just silly. It's really sad, all I can think of are those poor little mutts in the shelters and people paying those prices for another mixed dog with a fancy name. Also, like everyone above said, what reputable breeder (of any dog) would allow this to happen? Probably very few.

I think the Basenji is a rare breed, by the way- not the Miki.


----------



## camfan

I was recently reading a children's book to one of my kids...it was by the AKC and was on Labradoodles. It was really interesting--it explained how "new breeds" come to be. It really is somewhat complex and it does take quite a long time to establish. If I remember correctly, Labradoodles are still not recognized as an official breed and they have been around for a few decades. If that gives you any idea...


----------



## iheartbisou

I googled the Miki as I was unfamiliar with this mix of dog and this is what I found:

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/miki.htm

*Origin

The Mi-Ki, as a breed, has been split between a few different clubs. These clubs are setting their own standards and the dog is quickly becoming very different from club to club, but all still have the same name, Mi-Ki. There are different theories to the origin of the Mi-Ki.

According to the Mi-Ki ™ Club of America, Inc. the Mi-Ki is thought to be Asian. The time frame of when this tiny toy dog is said to have appeared in the U.S. is approximately during the 1980's. They share common ancestors with the Papillon, the Maltese, and the Japanese Chin. Unfortunately the cloudy history of the Mi-Ki makes it impossible to tell the percentage of each breed in its make up. The Mi-Ki was recognized by the States Kennel Club in 1995. 

According to the IMR, the Mi-Ki is a new breed started in the late 1980's by a woman who went by the name of Micki Mackin, among others. She resided in Milwaukee, Wisconsin and it’s suburbs. She started developing a strain of small dogs from the Papillon, Japanese Chin, Maltese and the small Shih Tzu and in 1993 there was a Papillon/Yorkshire Terrier mix stud that she introduced to some of the females. Unfortunately, she did not keep accurate records, so the degree of mixture or combination of the breeds used is not known. Some credit Micki Mackin with the use of her name when she called the little dogs Mi-Kis (pronounced Mee-Kee). The International Mi-Ki Registry proclaims to be the Developing Founder. The IMR has taken that strain and through a strict breeding program, including DNA profiling through the United Kennel Club, Inc., is developing and refining the Mi-Ki into a new "made in USA" pure breed.
*

I think that last part sounds like BYB, to me.


----------

